# Does the current Mini w/ the RF remote support IR?



## khargy (Nov 6, 2006)

I still want to use my IR universal remote with it. Does it have an IR receiver?


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes the new Mini works either IR or RF. The remote can be set to either method.

Peter G


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Peter G said:


> Yes the new Mini works either IR or RF. The remote can be set to either method.
> 
> Peter G


Are the instructions for this in the mini menu system? They don't seem to be in the mini viewer's guide: http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/Mini_VG_OP1_Jan2015.pdf
I also couldn't find any mini specs or feature list on Tivo.com that discussed IR mode (or specified RF operation). But then it's hard to find _a lot of things_ easily there.

I'm familiar with the Roamio RF/IR remote and the instructions are in both the Roamio Viewer's Guide and in the Roamio menu system.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dlfl said:


> Are the instructions for this in the mini menu system? They don't seem to be in the mini viewer's guide: http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/Mini_VG_OP1_Jan2015.pdf
> I also couldn't find any mini specs or feature list on Tivo.com that discussed IR mode (or specified RF operation). But then it's hard to find _a lot of things_ easily there.
> 
> I'm familiar with the Roamio RF/IR remote and the instructions are in both the Roamio Viewer's Guide and in the Roamio menu system.


I doubt it is explained in any guide, but the Mini, like the Roamio, responds to all of the following:

The RF remote it's paired with,
the IR remote whose address matches the address set in the Mini,
any IR remote if the Mini is set to address 0,
and any IR remote set to address 0.
Setting the Mini's IR address is done exactly the same way as is the Roamio, which is to execute an IR command from a remote set to the desired address on the system information page that displays the IR address.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

OK but I'm still not seeing answers to this:

Is the remote delivered with the latest mini capable of both RF and IR modes?

If it is IR capable, how do you switch it between RF and IR and where are the instructions for doing that? Does that work like the remote furnished with the Roamio? If so is the user just supposed to know that or is it stated somewhere?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The remote delivered with the latest (v2) Mini is the same remote as a Roamio. Silver TiVo button is the easiest way to identify it. Expand the picture in this post: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10482584#post10482584


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

To switch the remote from RF to IR press the silver TiVo button and the red C button. To switch from IR to RF press silver TiVo button and green D button.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dlfl said:


> OK but I'm still not seeing answers to this:
> 
> Is the remote delivered with the latest mini capable of both RF and IR modes?
> 
> If it is IR capable, how do you switch it between RF and IR and where are the instructions for doing that? Does that work like the remote furnished with the Roamio? If so is the user just supposed to know that or is it stated somewhere?


If you knew that the V2 Mini is delivered with the same remote as the Roamio's remote, then you could look up "Roamio Remote Control" on the TiVo support site. Surprisingly (contrary to usual experience) there is a helpful document there that explains re-pairing and setting IR or RF mode, among other useful things.

Roamio Remote Control

Actually, now that I've tried it, I find that "mini remote control" on the TiVo support site gives the same results.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Having spent some time searching tivo.com, I have to conclude their documentation on the mini needs catching up. Fortunately trial-and-error plus this forum provide a fairly decent work-around.


----------

